# Kindergarten, a few months late?



## FeralMermaid

I've tried calling and emailing my local school district and state education board and NOT ONE call or email has been returned. So I wonder if anyone here knows...

Can a child start kindergarten a little late? A few months, not a year. My child is far too smart and already reading, writing, and doing math, a year would be a huge mistake.

But she has to have four surgeries starting in Nov. She will be in a spica cast, with a wheelchair, and so Kindergarten is out of the question. I am attempting to get her enrolled in an online, public charter school. However, I am coming up against numerous issues, and with their deadline this Thursday, I will be unable to get the paperwork in.

So, what if I can't get my child enrolled in a school? What do I do? I'm at a loss. And already completely overwhelmed by the medical, financial, and other issues I'm dealing with. ps. Don't tell me to breathe. I'm breathing. It's not breathing that's the problem.


----------



## Asiago

Are you in the US, if so which state? She may not need to start school this year. Maybe she will be able to take the time to recover and heal then start the following year. Will she need physical therapy?


----------



## Linda on the move

Is there a reason you want the charter instead of a brick and motor school? In many ways, regular public schools are better set up to handle unusual situations, such as your DD.

First, they have to accept her.
Second, they have to provide her with an education. In her case, that would include a tutor to work with her until she can attend school.

Why is attending school out of the question once she recovers from surgery? Children attend schools in wheelchairs and casts. Some times children need related services such as being cathadorized while at school. Your DD might need a one-on-one aid (sometimes called a paraprofessional) to assist her, but people have worked long and hard to ensure that children in the US can attend school. 

Last year, a kindergarten girl at our school often had ribbons woven in the spokes of her wheel chair. 

And yes, children can enroll in their local public school at any time. She could start now, and then take a break when the time comes for her surgery. She might make some new friends in the meantime. Or you can enroll her later.


----------



## MeepyCat

There are several kinds of special needs inclusion streams at the public elementary schools local to us. There is no reason why a child in a wheelchair would be precluded from brick and mortar kindergarten. 

It's also been my experience that the local schools can help with a variety of social services. These services exist for all families, but going to the school puts families in contact with professionals who know those systems, and can make recommendations about what to apply for and how to navigate the process.


----------



## jeannekc

Why not? If you had just moved from another district or state they would have to take you mid-year.


----------



## katelove

jeannekc said:


> Why not? If you had just moved from another district or state they would have to take you mid-year.


This thread is two years old and the OP never came back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

